# I haven't seen these before!



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Black Sheep Wools (UK) now have a 'free pattern' tab!  
http://www.blacksheepwools.com/free-patterns


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you for posting. Very nice patterns.


----------



## Sarla (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you forosting nice patterns


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks. Lovely patterns.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

triana said:


> Black Sheep Wools (UK) now have a 'free pattern' tab!
> http://www.blacksheepwools.com/free-patterns


Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanls for sharing!


----------



## ducksalad (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for this link, lots of fabulous patterns!!


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks from me too


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! There were some very nice patterns! :thumbup:


----------



## Dianne52 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks...saved the lacey top pattern


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you! Great site!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Some nice patterns...thanks for sharing!!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

triana said:


> Black Sheep Wools (UK) now have a 'free pattern' tab!
> http://www.blacksheepwools.com/free-patterns


CAREFUL ----- When I used this site ---- and tried to download a FREE pattern - - - IT LOCKED MY COMPUTER UP..........


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

I could only download one pattern. The others did nothing...It says "Need a little inspiration? Why not download one of our FREE Patterns?"


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Very nice patterns. Bookmarked for future refs.
Hannet


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------

